# Sticky  Weight and height



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

DeductiveReasoner said:


> 5'3" and 118. And losing, thanks to antidepressants
> 
> 
> _*I can still fit in clothes that I wore when I was 15*_


I see only positives there, you don't need to buy new clothes. If only I were so fortunate.:laughing:


----------



## Devin87

I'm 5'7'' and around 170. This is the lowest I've been since probably middle school. I was in the 190s all through high school and went up into the 220s-240s in college. After college I got up to a high of about 260.


----------



## Devil

6'3" and 190-205 lbs depending on the season. Currently 198lbs


----------



## Will tankman

Wow a lot of you guys are heavy (MUSCLE MASS, FUCK YEAH BOIZZZ), good work!
The only annoying thing about this thread is I keep having to convert your LBS to Kilos. DAMN SYSTEM!


----------



## birdsintrees

1m72/ 5'7 - 62kg/136lbs


----------



## Stelmaria

Ah, what the hey.
182 cm, 70 kg. Seems I put on a few kg since the last time I weight myself...


----------



## la_revolucion

5'1 1/2... Yes! That 1/2 inch is important. lol! And I am 105 lbs. 

Converted that is 156.21 cm and 47.6272 kg.


----------



## Impavida

5'10" / 178cm
185 lbs / 84kg

I wish I could say it was all muscle, but alas, most is fat  
30lbs left to lose...


----------



## geekofalltrades

5'11" / 220 lbs

I'm swole, bro.


----------



## whispers_the_wind

Somewhere around 181cm and 67kg.


----------



## Vic

6 ft, 340 lbs.


----------



## Yobi

5'10 and 113 pounds


----------



## badwolf

I am approximately 5' 11'' and 142 lbs. or 180 cm and 64 kg.


----------



## aphinion

About 5'0" and 120 lbs. Muscle really does throw the scales off.


----------



## Sidoba

6'0 and 205lbs


----------



## Agley

Hey guys,I am here and read out thoroughly all the reviews about it and i agree with all reviews but
according to me that ideal weight of the body and ideal height has own importance in our life.I think
so that jumping,swimming and hanging exercises are the best work for maintain of the body weight
and perfectible height....


----------



## LibertyPrime

6 ft tall and 168 pounds, that would be normal weight - height with a body-mass index of about 23.


----------



## Falling Leaves

6'2'' 102lbs 

...

Yeah right. Actually, it's more like 5'4'' (average height) and 133lbs (average weight).


----------



## Aquamarine

165cm, 78kg.


----------



## Curiously

5'2.5", 105 lbs. Would prefer to be 95-100, but whatever. I like to eat.


----------



## oOTandemOo

5'8" and roughly 200lbs. I work out regularly, but I also love me some pizza and beer...


----------



## webnek

6'1" 175lbs

Back to my four day strength training split after recovering from an injury, and am slowly working my way up to about 4000 calories a day to add 1lb of muscle each week. Trying something new since I've bought a new house and acquired my own equipment. Doing two days plus one day of rest then the next two and another day of rest. Slightly shrinks the window from 7 to a 6 day cycle. Hopefully my 40 year old body can handle this phase for the next three months lol.

I can easily stay lean with a reduced diet but I do love me some food lol. Half the reason I'm so glad to be back training is I get to really EAT 

My fiance has that 1 in a 1000 metabolism. She's 5'6" and weighs 101lbs but can kill an entire plate of nachos without blinking! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragunov

webnek said:


> 6'1" 175lbs
> 
> Back to my four day strength training split after recovering from an injury, and am slowly working my way up to about 4000 calories a day to add 1lb of muscle each week.


You won't be gaining 1lb of muscle a week that 1 pound is mostly fat, even if your cycling that's unlikely.


----------



## Silvi

4"11 and 90 lbs


----------



## skycloud86

5 foot 9/1.75m and currently 212lbs/96.1kgs/15 stone 2. Currently trying to get down to 155lbs/70kg/11 stone.


----------



## JoetheBull

about 5'10 240lbs


----------



## webnek

Dragunov said:


> You won't be gaining 1lb of muscle a week that 1 pound is mostly fat, even if your cycling that's unlikely.


I disagree. Historically my bulking cycles I'm adding 1.5lbs a week for three months. By that point I've added 18lbs, 6lbs of which are fat. Then I cut for a month and drop the fat. 

Examples by photo records.

Week 0 - Had been at gym for three months dropping fat and getting my cardio and anaerobic threshold improved. Here I am leaner but not muscle was hiding under the 29lbs of fat I lost. Body weight 170lbs.










Week 12 - End of three month bulking cycle. Intense four day split. 1 rep max for most exercises increasing by 6-8% weekly. Consuming 4500 calories a day. Body weight 187lbs.










Week 17 - Five weeks cutting diet. Same gym routine. Didn't gain strength but dropped down to 180lbs.










This is all established body building science. You absolutely can add 1lb of muscle each week with the right nutrition plan. Yes you'll add fat as well but if you do your homework you can minimize fat gain and shrink your cutting cycle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkillandVerve

5'9 115lbs


----------



## zazara

5'2" (159cm) and 95 lbs (43kg) 

I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Guttormson

5'10 137 lbs.


----------



## nednerb

5'6" and 141lb. 

Back in October/November I was around the 137lb mark and have put on about 4lb of mass in the past couple months; Previously I had become overweight (178lb) due to poor eating habits and lack of activity but getting more active and slimming my diet down did the trick.

When it came to putting on the mass I definitely had to get a lot figured out with my diet to make sure I was getting enough calories especially without the help of bread and wheat. Rice has become my best friend for filling the void though, lots of good calories and filling. Im continuing on and hopefully before next October I will be in the mid 140's; Unfortunately after this most recent packing of mass, I dont think I will be making many more huge lean gains for the year.


----------



## pond

pond said:


> 5'7 and around 105lbs.


Apparently I grew an inch. 5'8 looks so much better.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

bollocks said:


> 188cm and about 85kg.
> 11% bf


5 months later...83kg


----------



## Eudaimonia

154 lbs 5'5"

69 kg 165 cm

11 stone 1.8 yards


----------



## Will tankman

Omg I can't believe this thread is still alive, good work guys you all made me so happy! I lost over 10 kilograms because I havent had access to any proper food in about a month, so I'm 75 kilos now at 184 cm.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

niffer said:


> 5'7.5" 142 lbs


Haha!!! Exact same answer on the first page XD I try to keep mine/feel most comfortable at 139-140 pounds.


----------



## BlackDog

Falling Leaves said:


> 6'2'' 102lbs
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah right. Actually, it's more like 5'4'' (average height) and 133lbs (average weight).


Hahaha, for some reason I didn't see the second bit at first glance. I was going to offer to bring you a cheeseburger. And about a dozen donuts. 

Do I have to share here? I guess it doesn't matter. 

5'10, 145 lbs.


----------



## snail

When the doctor weighed me recently (fully clothed in winter clothes, with my shoes still on) I was down to 207 lbs. I am 5'5" tall. 

I've been gradually losing weight ever since I started treating my hormone imbalance about a year ago, even though a change of locations and a lack of sidewalks has caused me to become slightly less physically active. My diet has not changed significantly and I'm still a health-conscious vegan. 

It's happening to me anyhow, just because of the hormones. The other night, my husband asked me if I was going to have some kind of crisis of identity if I ended up not being fat anymore. I have no idea. I identify pretty strongly as a fat person, having been around this size since shortly after puberty. This body symbolizes softness and comfort for me, and I've grown used to it. He assured me that he would love me no matter what, but I've been thinking a lot about it. I worry that I won't feel quite like myself anymore if it changes, even though I don't think of the body as part of the self on a philosophical/spiritual level.


----------



## EricFisher

I'm 125 lbs and 5'10"


----------



## webnek

Four weeks later and I'm still 6'1" but I'm up to 187bs from 175lbs. Halfway through my bulking phase and my strength countues to increase by 10-15% each week. Muscle mass has increased substantially to the point where half my wardrobe has been placed on the upper shelves. I absolutely love this new anaerobic training routine, but I'm trying hard to be mindful of my 41 year old body and the risk of pushing too far beyond the limit and risking injury that would curtail my goals.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunai

5'4 and 98 lbs
I don't gain weight easily, it's genetic I think.


----------



## Red Panda

lunai said:


> 5'4 and 98 lbs
> Even at this weight I still have some belly fat I could lose.


Goodness no! You are very underweight! Any fat you have now is necessary please don't lose any more or you are endangering yourself.


----------



## lunai

Red Panda said:


> Goodness no! You are very underweight! Any fat you have now is necessary please don't lose any more or you are endangering yourself.


Sorry, I edited my post. ^^
I shouldn't have written that, I don't want to trigger anybody that has an eating disorder or something.
I've always been naturally underweight, although I eat a healthy amount, so it might have to do with genetics, body frame size or other factors. What I meant is that I'd like to strengthen my stomach muscles.


----------



## Red Panda

lunai said:


> Sorry, I edited my post. ^^
> I shouldn't have written that, I don't want to trigger anybody that has an eating disorder or something.
> I've always been naturally underweight, although I eat a healthy amount, so it might have to do with genetics, body frame size or other factors.


Alright, but still, your stats are quite low... at this bmi you might have problems with your immune system, heart, and deficiencies. Yes maybe you are naturally thin but still maybe you should look into it, because maybe you are not eating as much as you need despite what you think. If you are perfectly healthy and energetic then yes it's probably your natural weight, but if not maybe you should consider looking more into that.


----------



## lunai

Red Panda said:


> Alright, but still, your stats are quite low... at this bmi you might have problems with your immune system, heart, and deficiencies. Yes maybe you are naturally thin but still maybe you should look into it, because maybe you are not eating as much as you need despite what you think. If you are perfectly healthy and energetic then yes it's probably your natural weight, but if not maybe you should consider looking more into that.


I do have an autoimmune disease, so that may play a role in my low weight. I'm fairly certain that being of a low weight didn't cause the disease to start, but it could be a resulting symptom. I eat a normal amount of calories, try to get as much nutrients as possible, and take vitamins. I never intentionally starve myself or try to maintain being underweight, and wouldn't advocate anyone trying that.


----------



## Emtropy

5'5" ish, 168 pounds

Yeah I'm bigboned, yeah I got that muscle, yeah, what u gon do

Actually ideally I'd like to lose 10-15 pounds of fat while maintaining lean mass.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

58 Kilograms or 128 pounds and 5"10 assuming I haven't grown in the last 4 or 5 months, I'm unsure how to feel about my weight given in the past after having to do a BMI test and getting the result "very underweight and possibly malnourished"


----------



## letter_to_dana

Not American, so I usually calculate my weight and height in kg/cms. But I hope the online convertors are right, lol.

182 cm / 5'11'' ?!? not sure
53 kg / 116 lbs


----------



## ai.tran.75

166 cm 49 kg or 5'5 /109 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwing24

5'8 160-163

trying to get to 170

down the road would like to be 5'8 170 at 11-12pct body fat


----------



## WardRhiannon

5'3 1/2 and and just under 190 lbs. I don't exercise much and eat more than I should, but I think that switching birth control pills also made me gain a few pounds.


----------



## Rice

146 cm and 42 kg (a little less than 4'9 1/2 and a little under 93 pounds). I'm really out of shape though and need to start exercising.


----------



## ShadoWolf

About 5'2" and 97 lbs, which would be about 165 cm and 43 kg?


----------



## ai.tran.75

ShadoWolf said:


> About 5'2" and 97 lbs, which would be about 165 cm and 43 kg?


No more like 157.48 and 43 kg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace Face

I'm short and fat, and cool with that


----------



## Sina

5'4, 125 pounds


----------



## Tory Leafgren

5'5 and 94 pounds


----------



## Kyora

5'2 and 117 lbs ^^ Well it's 1m59 and 53 kg  And yes I like it that way


----------



## VinnieBob

5'7 140 lbs


----------



## Ugunti

5'10 200 pounds muscular


----------



## Agelastos

6'2", 180 lbs.


----------



## laura palmer

5'7 135
(i lie and say its muscle from 15 years of dancing)


----------



## Jossrah

175 cm 
56 kg


----------



## Tzara

Not sure
181-183 cm
65 Kg


----------



## 66393

4'9, 342 pounds. It's taken me 6 months to cut from 350 to 342. I'm so satisfied with my progress. If anyone is looking to get the details on my dieting and workout program feel free to PM me.


----------



## 66393

laura palmer said:


> 5'7 135
> (i lie and say its muscle from 15 years of dancing)


135 lbs is lean for your height though, lol.


----------



## laura palmer

kev said:


> 135 lbs is lean for your height though, lol.


hmm, maybe the girls at my school are just outragiously tiny


----------



## B00Bz

5'6 (169cm) 110ish trying to get to 125.


----------



## popsicle

168.5cm (5'6.5'')
54 kg (119lbs)


----------



## DirtySocks

190cm & 118kg (workin on it)


----------



## edicon

6'0 145lbs (was 132 one month ago) working up to around 160 by this December.


----------



## Quietgirl

4'10 and 95 lbs, heading towards 90.


----------



## Ferin

6'0" 145lbs here! (183cm 66kg)


----------



## haephestia

5'3" 145lb or 160cm 65.8kg.... aiming for 130lb/59kg by January. I always manage to lose down to 130 and then gain it back, so hoping to get past that hurdle this time.


----------



## DirtySocks

6'3 with 130 kg (286 pound)


----------



## Alphafemale82

5'6 & 150lbs. Was 190lbs 6 months ago. Started walking then running and dropped weight pretty easily. Never would've believed it possible. No fad diet, no magic pills. Just more water, veggies, fruits, less processed crap.


----------



## William I am

220lbs/ 98kg and 5'10"/178cm. Just tested at 26.5% body fat. I'm looking for an exercise program now.


----------



## deathbyorca

5'10 - 165lbs


----------



## Judson Joist

5'7", 157 lbs
or
170.2 cm, 71.2 kg


----------



## bigstupidgrin

5 ft 10 211 lbs (95.7 kg or 15 stone). Trying to begin a successful weight loss journey after failing more than a few times. Goal weight is 165 lbs/74.8kg/11.78 stone


----------



## Ziggurat

174cm / 57kg 

18.8 BMI, low end of normal


----------



## melancholy

5'4"/5'5" and last time I checked I weighed 128 lbs.
I'm pretty average overall.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

6'5 235 lb


----------



## Lacuna

5'8" = 172.7 cm
115 lbs = 52.1 kg
intestinal disorders = happy happy fun times


----------



## Apolo

5' 10"
170 lbs
8% BF


----------



## KanRen

6'3"
166 lbs


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

5'4 - 112-114lbs (it fluctuates)


----------



## QuiteCharmed

5'6"
125 pounds


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

5'4", 130 lbs.


----------



## DiamondDays

191cm and 110kgs.


----------



## VinnieBob

5'7 
153 lbs


----------



## Catallena

5'1" / 155cm 
103lbs / 47kg

Used to be 89lbs/40kg but I'm healthier now. :happy:


----------



## zDuality

5'7.5, 179 lb lean muscle  been working out like 4 years


----------



## MonkOnAcid

182cm - 76kg


----------



## skycloud86

I'm currently 5 foot 9/176cm and 184lbs/83kgs, down from 224lbs/101kgs last May, and my goal weight is 155lbs/70kgs.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

315 6'2


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Uh... something like 5'8" and 130 lbs, or 172 cm and 58 kg.



Rob Qlarkie said:


> 315 6'2


----------



## Playful Proxy

5'11 142lbs


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

5'9" 63kg


----------



## Deity

5ft and 92lbs


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

5'7 and 72kgs


----------



## Sporadic Aura

6'2 and around 175-ish lbs


----------



## astral_shamaness

150cm (4'11) and something around 60kg, but I quite quickly loss my weight lately being on a diet called 'don't eat sweets'.


----------



## Fer

5' (almost 5'1") and 45kgs


----------



## Indiana Dan

5'10 150


----------



## Blazy

6'0 79kg or 175lbs


----------



## Emerson

6'4 and about 240 of muscle steel and sex appeal. 

I'm joking, I'm pretty reasonably built apart from a slight beer gut developing, but that's okay because I'm smoking my way into oblivion and won't live long enough for it to fully develop.


----------



## Laze

I'm 6'2 and 202 pounds. Literally just stepped off the scales now.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

170 cm 73 kg


----------



## Playful Proxy

5'11 132lbs. I've been trying to gain weight dammit, how did I lose 7lbs?!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Haven't had my height or weight measured in a long time but my guess would be probably something like 5'11" and 240 lbs. Just a rough estimate.


----------



## incision

5'2", 103 lbs.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

5' 2", 94 lbs, 
75% metal, 20% water, 4% vitamins and minerals, 1% other.


----------



## Slagasauras

Playful Proxy said:


> 5'11 132lbs. I've been trying to gain weight dammit, how did I lose 7lbs?!


Damn, you make me feel good about my weight.
5'11 150.


----------



## derlierina

159cm, 46kg or 5'3", 102lbs


----------



## IIIIII

5'7 and 200 pounds


----------



## Playful Proxy

Slagathor said:


> Damn, you make me feel good about my weight.
> 5'11 150.


I was 152 back in highschool but uhhh.....hormones are serious business xD


----------



## Amphoteric

5'7, 150 lbs.


----------



## Surreal Snake

6-4 240


----------



## Adena

I'm 1.75 meters and my weight goes from 65-69 kilograms... depends on when you see me


----------



## Metalize

May I ask you skinny mo'fo's how you stay that way? Have you ever attempted to track your approx. calories? Or compared how much you eat with your friends?

Curious if natural or intentional.


----------



## darker

Metasentient said:


> May I ask you skinny mo'fo's how you stay that way? Have you ever attempted to track your approx. calories? Or compared how much you eat with your friends?
> 
> Curious if natural or intentional.


My diet is the Mediterranean one. I do not eat very much, but simply because I'm not hungry enough to binge eat/eat a lot. I do little sport. I think in my case it's all thanks to my own metabolism.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Metasentient said:


> May I ask you skinny mo'fo's how you stay that way? Have you ever attempted to track your approx. calories? Or compared how much you eat with your friends?
> 
> Curious if natural or intentional.


I'm one of those people who eat to live, not live to eat. I feel extremely uncomfortable when I eat too much and if I could choose to survive without eating I'd do it in a second, though I'd keep the drinks. The fact that I'm a teenager probably helps too. Also, everyone in my family is slim.

I also avoid places with lots of food, especially sweets.

Also, I walk in circles when I daydream. And I daydream a lot.


----------



## Ziggurat

5' 9", 125lbs xD


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Metasentient said:


> May I ask you skinny mo'fo's how you stay that way? Have you ever attempted to track your approx. calories? Or compared how much you eat with your friends?
> 
> Curious if natural or intentional.


I consume 3000 calories per day (for my current weight, at 2500 kcal I should be gaining a pound a week, in theory according to Mens Fitness magazine) and I still don't gain weight quickly enough


----------



## Alles_Paletti

6' , between 75-78 kgs usually (165-172 lbs).


----------



## Catwalk

5'3'' / 5'4.

118 Ibs.


----------



## Korvyna

5'7" and 152 lbs


----------



## MirTeiwazAt

5'5" and 120 lbs (last time I saw)

(needed to convert 54kg to lbs)


----------



## SolitaryNight

5'7"-5'8" 165lbs
I seriously need to lose weight but every time I try to exercise or diet, I eat back on the weight and more soon afterwards.


----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

Height: 184cm
Weight: 98kg


----------



## runnerveran

5'9 -5 '10, about 150 lbs, slowly gaining muscle


----------



## Acadia

Height: 5'4"/5'5"
Weight: Ranges from about 118-121 lbs. I like trying to maintain about 117 lbs, but I don't force it. 

I run about 10 miles per week, and bike frequently. I'm an extremely active, fidgety person, so even when I'm city normally some part of me is moving. I'm a vegetarian and on top of running, play various sports. I'll be taking up dance soon in an attempt to master my body. I have a fairly quick metabolism, but some days I don't eat much and other days I eat a lot. Today I had a cup of decaf coffee with cream, a few handfuls of dry cereal, and a blueberry waffle with little maple syrup. For lunch I had pasta with cheese and a couple of cookies. 

I make it a point to eat what I want earlier in the day and make up for it later. So tonight for dinner I'll probably have a salad, an omelet, and some fruit to make up for the lack of protein and veggies consumed earlier in the day. It's just easy for me to keep track.

Also, by eating a lot of fresh veggies and fruits, your taste buds change up a bit. I no longer really like very sweet things, and find myself kind of grossed out by those cookies I ate. The aftertaste is all sugar ._.


----------



## Xyte

heartofpompeii said:


> Height: 5'4"/5'5"
> Weight: Ranges from about 118-121 lbs. I like trying to maintain about 117 lbs, but I don't force it.
> 
> I run about 10 miles per week, and bike frequently. I'm an extremely active, fidgety person, so even when I'm city normally some part of me is moving. I'm a vegetarian and on top of running, play various sports. I'll be taking up dance soon in an attempt to master my body. I have a fairly quick metabolism, but some days I don't eat much and other days I eat a lot. Today I had a cup of decaf coffee with cream, a few handfuls of dry cereal, and a blueberry waffle with little maple syrup. For lunch I had pasta with cheese and a couple of cookies.
> 
> I make it a point to eat what I want earlier in the day and make up for it later. So tonight for dinner I'll probably have a salad, an omelet, and some fruit to make up for the lack of protein and veggies consumed earlier in the day. It's just easy for me to keep track.
> 
> Also, by eating a lot of fresh veggies and fruits, your taste buds change up a bit. I no longer really like very sweet things, and find myself kind of grossed out by those cookies I ate. The aftertaste is all sugar ._.




You just got my stomach grumbling...


----------



## skycloud86

skycloud86 said:


> I'm currently 5 foot 9/176cm and 184lbs/83kgs, down from 224lbs/101kgs last May, and my goal weight is 155lbs/70kgs.


I ended up finishing losing weight at 172lbs/78kgs in the summer and I'm currently maintaining my weight. I'm still a bit pudgy but I think that's mainly due to regular alcohol use and so on.


----------



## FakeLefty

Height: 6'1
Weight: Fluctuates between 160-180 lbs


----------



## fjn

6'1" and 126lbs


----------



## Turlowe

5'8" and about 170# (175cm/77,5kg roughly) mostly muscle


----------



## SilverFlames

I'm 6' and fluctuating between 140 and 150lbs.


----------



## Apple Pine

179 cm 68kg 
That's like 5'10.5 and 150 lbs 

lol


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> Finally someone understands my suffering :tongue: I'll PM you so I don't get yelled at for being off topic XD


I'm PMing him too! We should PM and talk about his secrets..


----------



## SilverFlames

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'm PMing him too! We should PM and talk about his secrets..


Ooo I love secrets. Like the fact that I'm actually 6 feet with an *extra quarter inch* 

So scandalous right? Will any of you _ever_ see me the same way again now that they know I'm 6' 1/4"


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> Ooo I love secrets. Like the fact that I'm actually 6 feet with an *extra quarter inch*
> 
> So scandalous right? Will any of you _ever_ see me the same way again now that they know I'm 6' 1/4"


You haven't even finished yet.


----------



## SilverFlames

Luke Skywalker said:


> You haven't even finished yet.


*kisses my life of group-hugging goodbye*

Why puberty!? Why must you make me so tall!?!? Believe it or not, I was actually one of the shortest guys in my school a few years ago. Then _this_ happened


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> *kisses my life of group-hugging goodbye*
> 
> Why puberty!? Why must you make me so tall!?!? Believe it or not, I was actually one of the shortest guys in my school a few years ago. Then _this_ happened


I was a head shorter than all the guys in my class. Talk about hell.


----------



## Amelia

5'8 and 150 lbs. 

... I need to lose 20. My body isn't liking the extra weight.


----------



## aef8234

6'3 184 lbs

Probably lost more. The winter blanket math is scary.
Probably regaining some height too, the brace thing for sit ups is really helping fix my back.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

aef8234 said:


> Probably regaining some height too, the brace thing for sit ups is really helping fix my back.


Did you use to be 9ft tall?


* *




tall guys are kinda hot


----------



## Apple Pine

5'10.5

150

I need to lose 1 pound.


----------



## aef8234

Luke Skywalker said:


> Did you use to be 9ft tall?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall guys are kinda hot


Nah, It's prolly only a few centimeters honestly, nothing all that noteworthy. But at the least I'll feel more comfortable standing.

* *




bruh.


----------



## aphinion

aphinion said:


> About 5'0" and 120 lbs. Muscle really does throw the scales off.


5' 1/2" and 114 lbs

GUYS I GREW A HALF INCH!!!


----------



## uzferry

183 cm 78 kgs/6 feet 172 pounds last time I checked


----------



## Carniolan

175 cm, 73 kg


----------



## Paty

5"11 209lb/ 181cm 95kg
Just 14Yo tho... So Yeah I feel great ha


----------



## ItisI

5' 6" 179#


----------



## Jna0rao

1,75m - 61kg
5'9 - 134


----------



## Mange

6'0 170 :wink:


----------



## jaden_d

5'0 (60 in) and 87 lbs.


----------



## AlanMonTap

xrx said:


> 6'0 170 :wink:


Dayum gurl, you is tall.


----------



## katemess

5'7"/170cm and 51kg/112lb.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

xrx said:


> 6'0 170 :wink:


You're almost as tall as me. >< .


----------



## AlanMonTap

1.85m / 6'1 - 78kg / 172lbs


----------



## Bitlost

184cm 89.3kg

72.44 inches 196.46 pounds

I don't know how many feet I have


----------



## Aely1986

164 cm and 53kgs


----------



## compulsiverambler

5'1 (155cm) 
6st12in (96lbs, 43.5kg)

Negatives: 


I can't enjoy as many drinks as most people without getting very drunk, or as much food as most people without getting very fat
Most other adults, and many teenagers, could kick my arse in a fight
Most shoes, socks, leg-wear, bicycles, clothes horses, kitchen cupboards, shop shelves and more are not small or low enough
Being skinny is not fashionable at the moment, and being short never has been.

Positives: 


I don't have to spend as much money when I do want to get drunk or when I want to eat only as much as I need (which is most of the time)
Most people are less inclined to engage me in a fight in the first place
It's easier to squeeze into to narrow spaces and run through crowds - very useful in the big city
Being unfashionable and uncommon only makes things cooler, in the social circles I move in! Call me a hipster, but I only conform when I see a good reason to, and no one has yet presented a good argument for why I should a) contribute to our environmentally and global-economically destructive over-consumption of farming resources, and b) make myself medically unhealthy, just because up to the 70% of adults in the English-speaking world are overweight and there is a supposedly grass-roots movement (I suspect corporate social engineering from the food industry, myself) telling everyone this is a positive thing and that wanting to improve your health by losing harmful excess fat must mean you hate your body.


----------



## Abero

5'10.5'' (1.79m) Height 
About 160 lbs (72 kg) weight


----------



## Confidential

Height: 5'3
Weight: 112


----------



## minhmap512

Height: 1m58.
Weight: 78kg.
Damn, short and fat usually go together, aren't they.


----------



## Toru Okada

5'11" 150 lbs.

or 1.80m and 68 kg

or 10 stone and nearly 12 shaftments


----------



## astrolamb

176 cm ~60 kilos


----------



## Peter

189 cm 90 kg
which is
6ft 2.5 inches and 198.4 pounds


----------



## basilluna

165 cm 54 kg


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

160 pounds
5'7

or

73 kilos
174 centimeters

According to the BMI calculator, I am slightly overweight.


----------



## The Dude

74.5 inches, 225 pounds 

189.23 cm, 102.058 kg


----------



## DemonAbyss10

6'-4.5" / 194.31cm / 1.9431m
225 lbs / 102.058kg / 16.0714 stone

was at 240lbs / 108.862kg/ 17.1429 stone about 2-3 months ago

Due to training regimen, weight tends to yoyo but gradually drops further and further. (yoyo-ing due to muscle gain and fat losses competing) I set no goal weight since my end goal is really raw strength and endurance (not to mention my general build is more suited to strongman/powerlifting)


----------



## B3LIAL

1.84m. Around 6ft.

Around 157lbs.

Put on about 5lbs of fat recently, but have actually seen an improvement in my athletic performance.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

84 kgs, 1.80 m.

185.188 pounds, 5.9 ft.

A little overweight, trying to slim down though.


----------



## regicidebusiness

6 glorious feet tall
180 glorious pounds


----------



## Kyora

1m60, 50kg
or 5'2 and 108 Lbs


----------



## Sugarspiceandsparkles

5'6 120 lbs. :kitteh:


----------



## arcanus_intus

5' 10" | 177.8cm
203lbs | 90.08kg

Hovering around 16% body fat.


----------



## Catallena

Catallena said:


> 38kg / 84lbs
> 
> Shit.


Guess what girl, you look amazing. 
I actually have boobs now. 

5'1 / 155cm 
50kg / 110lbs yesss


----------



## Elsewhere1

5' 7" and 130 lbs


----------



## electricsheep

167 cm (5' 5¾") and 62 kg (136.7 lbs)

(I have a 5 month old daughter, so I'm still in the post-partum weight loss period )


----------



## Zaknafein

1.90m and 85kg


----------



## Danse Macabre

167cm, 51.7kg. Perfect weight. o_o I don't want to lose or gain anything much....


----------



## katurian

5'11
140 lbs


----------



## soop

5'6 128lbs, 16.5% bodyfat


----------



## Wolf

6'3 | ~190 cm

165 lbs | ~75 kg

Yeah, I'm on the skinny side. Not sure about my bodyfat, it's very low though, definitely less than 10%.


----------



## pwowq

190cm.
76-79 kg.


----------



## Ghostcolors

6'1'' / 165 lbs my goal is 160 lbs


----------



## Echoe

5'5-ish" and 128 lbs now. This is possibly the most I've ever weighed. Until very recently I had anxiety problems that really hurt my appetite -- I could only stand to eat a small number of things. I didn't eat enough food to the point of waking up hours early in the night from hunger. In an attempt to resolve the hunger I let my diet go -- if I could eat something, I would. Most of those things were select fruits, vegetables, and fried chicken... Seriously lol. Everything else definitely took more effort. Well, I ate lots of fried chicken over that time, and I now weigh about 8 lbs more than I did despite not eating enough to even sleep through the night. Interesting.


----------



## leictreon

5'10'' and around 121 pounds. I'm very skinny.


----------



## JayShambles

182cm tall, 90KG


----------



## blahblehmeh

5'5 ...100lbs


----------



## Jaune

4'11"

110 pounds


----------



## 45130

176cm, 67kg. Successfully gained 4kg. Next goal is 72kg, and then 70kg. 

Yes.


----------



## Supplant3r

5' 8.5" and 156 lbs

I used to be 170 back in march


----------



## Riven

68 kgs, around 170 cm (dunno really about height, quite hard to measure it as well).


----------



## Broc13

6'1" 225lbs, and lean


----------



## telepariah

BMI doesn't work for me. 6' and 182 pounds is a BMI of 24.7 or borderline overweight. I wear size 32 pants.


----------



## Donovan

telepariah said:


> BMI doesn't work for me. 6' and 182 pounds is a BMI of 24.7 or borderline overweight. I wear size 32 pants.




me neither. mines over 25, which is technically overweight, but i wear between a size 29-30. 
i don't think these things were really meant to be all that accurate.


----------



## telepariah

THey don't consider muscle mass.


----------



## Fynest One

*5'7...125 lbs!
*


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

5'7", 130lb. Goal weight is 115lb.


----------



## Faery

5'4" 135lbs of killer bunnies.


----------



## maj

5'11" 191lbs. I don't really look it though.


----------



## Noctis

5'3 and 124 lbs.


----------



## Simpson17866

6'0", 160-165 lbs

I actually weighed 135 a while ago when I was still the same height  It took a lot of extra eating over the next few months (and daily food journals to make sure that I remembered to get enough, weighing myself once a week) to get back up to something healthy.

When I was using daily food journals, I was putting on about a pound or two every week, but the first time I stopped keeping track for 2 weeks (I'd assumed the habit of eating enough was ingrained by this point) I'd gone down 5 pounds. I was a lot more careful about keeping track after that.

I stopped keeping track once I got to being over 160 for a full month in a row. I can't even remember how long it's been since I've last kept track – that's how long it's been – but I weighed myself over Christmas, and I weighed 163 despite having already been off regular journals and scales for months by that point.


----------



## titanII

6'0" 235 pounds as of this morning.


----------



## Navvy Jay

6'3 304 ibs as of today (137 kg)(21.7 stone). Which is great! this is a new record. My worst was 390. My goal is about 180-190 or just whatever 15% bodyfat will be for me. I've already packed on some muscle so without it id probably weigh around 285. Yes, I do feel very self conscious saying this. AHHHHHH

If anyone's wandering how: Literally just cut out carbs. I've dropped 6 pounds in 2 weeks by doing so


----------



## serenegeek

1m55 and 46 kg


----------



## MyName

I'm 6'1/6'2 (there have been conflicting reports) and weigh somewhere between 135-145. Tall and skinny.


----------



## strlight

175cm(I think that's 5'9 but I'm not really sure) and 53kg(116 lbs) 
Basically tall and slim.


----------



## atamagasuita

160cm 46kg.hahahahahaha I'm fucking thin as fuck baby. I thought i was 50kg. But darn I'm 46! XD yeah sexy. Petite. Slim. Yummy. Fuckable.. Hmmmmm.. Ochinchin kun... Hayakute katakute kimochi ii! 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## lolalalah

157cm, 41kg


----------



## Scarab

Height: 177 cm (5'10)
Weight: 63 kg (139 lbs)


----------



## OrangeAppled

5'7.5 or so (171 cm) 
124 lbs (56.25 kg) - morning naked weight as of last month (I only weigh myself 1x/month)

My max weight ever was 131 bloated (ugh), and my lowest as an adult was 114 lbs after weight loss due to illness brought on by stress.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

5 ft 7.5, also, and 140-141 pounds.

My ideal weight is 137-138. Been eating better lately and finally almost there.

It's funny because I was 160 when I was in junior high. I wanted to be skinny so I dropped to 115 (some people, like ^, are on the thinner side healthily I assume. But I got there via an eating disorder. Lost about 95% of that weight in one summer.) Eventually I gained back 25 pounds and ended up here, and now I try to stay between like 130-145. I assume bone structure has something to do with it. I'm kinda bigger boned so I figure a medium weight range for females of my height is best for me.


----------



## OrangeAppled

@Skittles Berry Punch
Yes, I have a very small frame for my height. My older sister is 5'8 and has a medium frame and she can carry up to 165 lbs and look good...curvy but with a flat tummy and small waist. I've never even been remotely chubby, but I suspect I couldn't carry 165 and look good. As adult woman, I looked ill at 114, but at just 118 lbs people LOVE how I look. I prefer my current weight....it's more realistic and I feel stronger.


----------



## AlicetheFoodie

5'3 115 lb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillinIt

5 ft 6 and 115 lbs


----------



## Little Lady

A lady does not reveal her weight. I will say I am skinny and light for my height, though.

170cm or 5'7"


----------



## metallic

5 8.5 (174cm), 175lbs.


----------



## isn't anything

6'3" and ~165


----------



## Queen of Cups

5'1" and about 135ish. So on the higher side of normal for my height.
But its mostly boobs and butt that I just cant exercise away. I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## Acrylic

Little Lady said:


> A lady does not reveal her weight.


Or else what? The video below will happen? :tongue:


----------



## Little Lady

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Or else what? The video below will happen? :tongue:


:laughing:

I just won't say. I'm not offended if somebody asks.


----------



## Cherry

5'8 (173cm) and 54 KG


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The mechanical scale is more flattering so I will use its measurement.
5'6" 125lbs


----------



## Blessing

5'7 53kg


----------



## PiT

6' and 180 lbs.


----------



## LoyalKnight

5'10'' 180lbs. Around 18% Bodyfat... working out to lower that!


----------



## Meliodas

Male, White, 24 y/o
187 cm (6'2")
87 kg (192 lb)


----------



## koalamort

5'3'' (1m60)
93 lb (42 kg)
I need to eat more burritos...


----------



## Eefje

1m73 (5ft8.11") and 72 kg(158lbs) - 21% body fat

I'm pretty confident


----------



## cooldudez

im rlly short ;-; im lke 4'10 and like 90 pounds


----------



## mashedpotatoes

5'3 / 160 cm
105 lbs / 47 kg

would like to build some muscle but i've got to gain some weight first


----------



## Sensitive Guy

1,90 cm / 6'2 
112 kg / 246 lbs


I am still working on getting leaner and expect to be at around 105/100 kilos eventually (I have gone down from 120 to 112 so far in two months)


----------



## SgtPepper

171cm 190lb


----------



## Inis Mona

5'1 and 119-123 pounds. 20% body fat.


----------



## BigApplePi

5'9.5" and 145 with less clothes; 148 with more clothes.


----------



## Tsubaki

5'7.5"

I've been doing an internship at a foundry during the summer months which made my BMI drop from (for my frame) acceptable 20 to under 19. I don't have a scale at home, but even though I've been eating like crazy, visually, I don't really seem to have put any weight on. My lifts went up a lot, though, and I'm past my pre-summer numbers, so I'm probably doing something right.


----------



## Doccium

167 cm, 72 - 75 kg

Though I'm pretty sure my scale does not function the way it should. However, it should be about
in this range.


----------



## Surreal Snake

6’4 240


----------



## Nad

171 cm and approximately 65kg


----------



## olonny

1'73m and 67kg

which means:

5ft8in and 147lb


----------



## maxmayer

186/74kg


----------



## Electra

Last time I was 172 cm and 90 kilos


----------



## King PLATYPUS

5'11", 187 lbs.


----------



## Cal

5'7" and 109.5 lbs.


----------



## soop

fat fat fatty has been sitting at 134 the last few days. This is is something new. I think its due to wine consumption...as soon as I have two days without drinking its probably down to 130 again.  Body fat is still probably in the top sirloin range, although its getting closer and closer to NY strip territory as the holidays progress.


----------



## DudeGuy

6'2", 170 or so.


----------



## Fischer

6'0. 170 lbs.


----------



## Electra

I weighed 95 point something at x-mas but finally I've lost some grams again so now I'm 94 point something. Piew


----------



## Electra

Francesmeader said:


> How to gain weight in a week?


Carbs is supposed to help for that, mixed with fat. Do not eat carbs or fat seperatly but together.
It has to do with how the body metabolizes fat.


----------



## Fischer

@Francesmeader



Glittery Blingtron said:


> Carbs is supposed to help for that, mixed with fat. Do not eat carbs or fat seperatly but together.
> It has to do with how the body metabolizes fat.


It's not good to over eat in fats, carbs or protein. It's safest to raise all 3 slightly for a short period of time. 

You can't just caught up on your weight just like you can't catch up on sleep. The best thing is to eat a exactly enough. No more no less. And to just let your body catch up over time.

Caloric intake is key. Everyone is different when it comes to macros. Macros require lots of education and trial and error.


----------



## Electra

Fischer said:


> @*Francesmeader*
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good to over eat in fats, carbs or protein. It's safest to raise all 3 slightly for a short period of time.
> 
> You can't just caught up on your weight just like you can't catch up on sleep. The best thing is to eat a exactly enough. No more no less. And to just let your body catch up over time.
> 
> Caloric intake is key. Everyone is different when it comes to macros. Macros require lots of education and trial and error.


Well it depends on if they are bulking or putting on weight for a film-role or if they are dangerously underweight etc. I automaticly thought maybe it was an underweight person. But you are right, they might be doing weightlifts


----------



## Fischer

Glittery Blingtron said:


> Well it depends on if they are bulking or putting on weight for a film-role or if they are dangerously underweight etc. I automativcly thought maybe it was an old or anorexic person. But you are right, they might be doing weightlifts


I would still say putting on more than a pound or two a week can strain your body.

You can cause serious harm to your body by over eating. Even if you are underweight.

People just seem to overlook this. Everyone knows if your caloric intake is low then health risks go up. But the same is true when over eating. This is true whether or not you are under or over weight. Or at a healthy weight.

I have bipolar my weight used to go up and down. This is what doctors tell me to do to keep healthy.


----------



## Coonsy

F, 40, 5'7", currently at 149 lbs. Working ever so slowly to get back to a maintenance range of 127-132 (may be slightly adjustable depending on my muscle mass as I'm fairly certain I've put on more mass than I used to carry - my old pants and old measurements will be the real determining factor).


----------



## Malan0

Weight
55 kg
Height
168cm


----------



## Lucan1010

5'9", 149-ish lbs.


----------



## Jaune

150 cm, 47 kg


----------



## KSYHM

177cm and 71kg


----------



## Phil

6'6 300lbs or 198cm 136kg


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

5'8" (173 cm) and possibly right now 140 lbs (63 kg) due to my exercises and heavy consumption


----------



## ai.tran.75

5’5( 166cm to be exact ) 49kg ( 106-109lb) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

5'10 190 relatively lean


----------



## Bunniculla

5’2, 110-112 lbs


----------



## HelenMoroz

Weight
57 kg
Height
170cm


----------



## EmmaQuinn

Now I'm 66 inch and 134 lbs, but my goal is to achieve 120 Ibs, like I was 3 years ago...


----------



## sweetrice

5'2.5" (don't forget the .5)
99lbs

or

159cm
45kg


----------



## Pastelle

5'8'', 64kg


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

Weight “148”

Height “5’3”


----------



## Electra

172 cm :happy:

92.5 kg :frustrating:


----------



## attic

for accountability, might motivate me a bit, I'll check back in five weeks to see if I have gotten down five kg.

160 in the morning, 159 in the evening 

80.5 kg
=bmi just below 32 and 5.5 kg above the obesity-line (I am not particularly muscular(but do have a sturdy skelleton  ), so bmi seems to work ok on me, I measured waist too, and it follows well, almost so that 1cm =one kg)
(it is good to check more than bmi though, someone I know got borderline underweight with the bmi-method, but borderline overweight with waistmeasurement, and might benefit from a bit more exercise, to not get higher risk of heart problems in the future (abdomenfat is the most dangerous kind))


----------



## Electra




----------



## Judson Joist

5'7", 170 lbs.


----------



## reymond32

My height is 5 foot 10 inch and weight is 77 kg.


----------



## attic

attic said:


> for accountability, might motivate me a bit, I'll check back in five weeks to see if I have gotten down five kg.
> 
> 160 in the morning, 159 in the evening
> 
> 80.5 kg
> =bmi just below 32 and 5.5 kg above the obesity-line (I am not particularly muscular(but do have a sturdy skelleton  ), so bmi seems to work ok on me, I measured waist too, and it follows well, almost so that 1cm =one kg)
> (it is good to check more than bmi though, someone I know got borderline underweight with the bmi-method, but borderline overweight with waistmeasurement, and might benefit from a bit more exercise, to not get higher risk of heart problems in the future (abdomenfat is the most dangerous kind))


not quite five weeks yet, but I failed my target. But I have lost 2.5kg, and might loose another half until the time is up, so that is more than half of what I aimed for, so I give myself a pass, but no goldstar. I think I will have to settle for 0.5kg a week as target, as according tot the calculators online that say "this much less calories a day, will make you loose this much!" estimate much more loss for me than happened. My metabolism seem to adapt, heart rate going down when I eat less, and I can't eat less than I have done and get the nutrients I need, not in the long run. (might be related to PCOS, saw some study of a diet where those without pcos lost on average 6 kg where the pcos test subjects just lost 2kg, unfair). Well well. BMI is now 30.5 instead of 32, so progress, even if slow.


----------



## Swivelinglight

no bs i think i grew taller. i'm same height / taller than someone who said they were recently measured by the doctor to be about 5'10

no idea how i grew taller.... weight is prolly like 135 or something


----------



## passionate

Metric: 154cm, 46~47Kg 
Imperial: i don’t believe in imperial 



Swivelinglight said:


> no bs i think i grew taller.


Once you find out how you grew taller please enlighten us! (Asking for a friend)


----------



## Swivelinglight

passionate said:


> Once you find out how you grew taller please enlighten us! (Asking for a friend)


I ate healthy every day and rested a lot; lowering my stress levels and meditating also helped. Also I did stretches and other physical activity. But, I think it really was just resting and sleeping a lot with a really healthy diet


----------



## passionate

Swivelinglight said:


> I ate healthy every day and rested a lot; lowering my stress levels and meditating also helped. Also I did stretches and other physical activity. But, I think it really was just resting and sleeping a lot with a really healthy diet


ohhhh thank you!!!


----------



## Swivelinglight

passionate said:


> ohhhh thank you!!!


You're welcome! Hope it works out for your friend hahahahah


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

passionate said:


> Metric: 154cm, 46~47Kg
> Imperial: i don’t believe in imperial
> 
> 
> Once you find out how you grew taller please enlighten us! (Asking for a friend)


Could I recommend stilts?


----------



## passionate

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> Could I recommend stilts?


would order one but i'm clumsy, so god knows what would happen hahaha!!


----------



## crazitaco

138.6 lbs and 5 ft 3 inches if I round up.


----------



## Bellerixx

132 lbs, 5'4


----------



## Lakigigar

6'1 / 185 cm
161.6 lbs / 73.3 kg
BMI: 21.4


----------



## BigApplePi

5' 9.5", 155 lbs. You compute the centimeter and kilos.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

5’6, mid 120’s


----------



## sheepysowner

Weight = 49.6 kilograms.
Height = 167 centimetres.


----------



## Cappucino_latte

Height - 167cms
Weight - 60 kgs


----------



## Meliodas

Height: 188 cm
Weight: 97 kg


----------



## Hexigoon

180cm
60 kg / 132 lbs


----------



## farys

1868cms / 58kgs.


----------



## jamaix

5' 5"
125 pounds


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> 5'3.5"/161 cm
> 113lbs/51 kg


Updated: 5'5.5"/166.4 cm
111lbs/50.3 kg
As per doctor's measurements. I'm almost 5'6" now, apparently. (???)


----------



## JBMan

5'8/9ish

65KG

This sounds healthy but i was like, 73KG a month ago i'm rapidly losing weight, but also came off anti-depressants, i used to be 50KGish, so maybe im renormalising


----------



## Biomechanist

6’1”, 201 lbs. Was 210lbs March 2020, but covid came and couldn’t go to the gym anymore  maintained 200 and just started going back after a year.


----------



## Vegard

6' 5" and 176 lbs.


----------



## Meliodas

188cm 
97kg


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 117 lbs

Sigh... Looks like I'm going back to where I started.


----------



## Lunacik

5'6" / 140 lbs ~ 167.64 cm / 63.5 kg

Most of that weight is just hips, ass, and thighs though so I don't actually look as fat as I am...😰😓I gain my weight in width (curves), not in belly size etc.

I'm more comfortble being around 120 lbs ~ 54.4 kg
Not used to having to watch my weight. First time in my life. Metabolism is slowing down.


----------



## Allostasis

6'0 / 178 lbs
184 cm / 81 kg


----------



## gracewil

168 cm/ 52 kg
I used to do a lot of exercises : yoga, crossfit, jogging. The weight was the same, just more muscles.
Now i have a little baby and honestly 0 time for exercising, weight is the same. The only good thing i do now to support my body - take online pharmacy vitamins which i used to before giving a birth. My doctors recommendation.


----------



## Crowbo

I am currently 5'7 and 159lbs.


----------



## Zster

5’9 at 155 lbs. I’ve been regularly exercising since nearly blowing two lumbar discs in 2007, and trying to eat healthy since 2000. During COVID, I still exercise, but never eat restaurant food or convenience foods from the store. I dropped from a years long plateau of 173 lbs. It was the restaurant food!! When I control the ingredients, weight is not a problem.


----------



## abdulbasit

I am 5'11" and 170lbs


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

5'4" / 162cm
134lbs / 61kg


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

5'8". Currently 135 lbs. My target weight is 140, but I wouldn't mind getting up to 154.


----------



## dreamy_hologram

5'6 and 259 pounds


----------



## Gisa

175 cm
80 kg


----------



## dinadore

165cm - 55kg


----------



## rylee_may

172 cm 59 kg


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

5'3, 162/163 cm. Too fat for my height. 70 kilo something.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Tripwire_Desire said:


> Height: 5'8"
> Weight: 117 lbs
> 
> Sigh... Looks like I'm going back to where I started.


Bro 117 is not fat for your height. Unless you wanted a bit more weight.

117lbs is like the ideal weight for women at someone my height.

Then again I guess women do have more body fat.


----------



## ai.tran.75

5’5 /166 cm 109 -112 /50kg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Bro 117 is not fat for your height. Unless you wanted a bit more weight.
> 
> 117lbs is like the ideal weight for women at someone my height.
> 
> Then again I guess women do have more body fat.


I assumed that the person wanted to gain more weight not the other way around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms. Aligned

ENTJudgement said:


> Nah my hips, shoulder to waist ratios etc are all fine, just default fat storage for me is on ass + thighs with some spill over to manboobs. Like I'll have 6 packs while simultaneously having a bubbly butt which is exactly what a lot of women want but complain they lose the bubble butt when they try get abs right? It's just wasted on me coz I'm the wrong gender lol.


Nice, that's always how it is though, right? Like guys get the long ass, thick, jet black eyelashes when it's women who are the ones that covet them. Lol


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ms. Aligned said:


> Nice, that's always how it is though, right? Like guys get the long ass, thick, jet black eyelashes when it's women who are the ones that covet them. Lol


Lmao you're so right, the amount of guys with thick jet black eye brows and long lashes when girls be drawing them on and how some guys don't wash their face and still somehow have perfect skin like wtf?


----------



## Elderinu

~180cm / 5'10"; ~60kg / 132lbs.


----------



## JennyJukes

163cm, 47kg

I'm underweight. Never been more than 48kg but my weight dropped to 44 this year cause of illness so managed to get it up p well. Always been skinny cause genetics and anxiety (lack of appetite) and OCD (lots of walking 🙄). I'd like to get to at least 50mg. I dont think I look too horrible though. I was blessed with big boobs somehow and my weight tends to go there and my face so dont look too haggard.


----------



## ai.tran.75

166 cm , 49 kg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> 5'4" / 162cm
> 134lbs / 61kg


I weigh 10 pounds less now. I wasn’t trying to lose weight, but it happened when I became a roller skater.


----------

